# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Tư vấn máy CNC 1325 tích hợp thêm laser

## Tiến Trương

Chào các bạn!

Hiện mình đang có một máy cnc 1325, có cách nào tích hợp thêm laser để chuyên cắt mica không, bạn nào biết tư vấn giúp mình nhé!
Cảm ơn các bạn!

----------


## nnk

> Chào các bạn!
> 
> Hiện mình đang có một máy cnc 1325, có cách nào tích hợp thêm laser để chuyên cắt mica không, bạn nào biết tư vấn giúp mình nhé!
> Cảm ơn các bạn!


mua thêm máy laser thôi chứ tích hợp không được đâu, gác bóng lên X cnc không an toàn vì dễ hốt miểng nhe

----------


## vopminh

Chơi fiber laser đi bác, khỏi lo hốt miểng, nhà mặt tiền mà tính diện tích tiết kiệm khi tích hợp luôn hai món thì vẫn lời chán.

----------


## IRF945

CÓ THỂ ĐƯỢC ĐẤY BẠN
ĐÂY LÀ THÀNH QUẢ




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkffRmL83Aw
CÁI MÁY NÀY TẬP HỢP ĐỦ THỨ LUÔN.
ĐANG TRONG GIAI ĐOẠN LÊN UV CHO NÓ IN NỮA LÀ HẾT

----------

Gamo, hung1706, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Bá đạo quá

----------


## Kedoithay

> CÓ THỂ ĐƯỢC ĐẤY BẠN
> ĐÂY LÀ THÀNH QUẢ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkffRmL83Aw
> CÁI MÁY NÀY TẬP HỢP ĐỦ THỨ LUÔN.
> ĐANG TRONG GIAI ĐOẠN LÊN UV CHO NÓ IN NỮA LÀ HẾT


Lạy cụ. Quá bá. Con laze của cụ mấy w mà ống phóng bé thế ạ

----------


## IRF945

> lạy cụ. Quá bá. Con laze của cụ mấy w mà ống phóng bé thế ạ


ống trong video đang chạy là 100w nhé thank!!!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà sao ngắn thế?

----------


## IRF945

> ủa, mà sao ngắn thế?


ống này fi 80mm dài 1450mm. Trục x dài 3200mm hành trình làm việc hiệu quả theo x là 2700mm
CHẾ ĐỘ CHẠY LASER LÀ AUTO FOCUS

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Kedoithay

> ống này fi 80mm dài 1450mm. Trục x dài 3200mm hành trình làm việc hiệu quả theo x là 2700mm
> CHẾ ĐỘ CHẠY LASER LÀ AUTO FOCUS


Rất sáng tạo và liều nữa  :Smile:  với thiết kế kiểu này cắt thì dc. Chứ khắc thì khó. Tốc độ của khắc rất nhanh.

----------

Gamo

----------


## IRF945

> Rất sáng tạo và liều nữa  với thiết kế kiểu này cắt thì dc. Chứ khắc thì khó. Tốc độ của khắc rất nhanh.


clip khac nè
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkffRmL83Aw

----------


## Gamo

Khắc chậm quá  :Wink:

----------


## IRF945

> Khắc chậm quá


hi hi em đưa lên là để có động lực cho các bác làm thôi. chứ máy này theo chồng về làm việc tại vientina đã 7 tháng rồi. máy làm theo đơn đặt hàng của khách thôi. :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, Vientina ở đâu thế bác?

Em thích ý tưởng của bác, rất sáng tạo  :Wink:  Em cũng có 1 con laser rồi, nhưng theo phong cách cổ điển, thấy lằng nhằng phết. Tính ra pp của bác gọn hơn nhiều, phải tội chạy nhanh thì hơi chua.

----------


## IRF945

> Ủa, Vientina ở đâu thế bác?
> 
> Em thích ý tưởng của bác, rất sáng tạo  Em cũng có 1 con laser rồi, nhưng theo phong cách cổ điển, thấy lằng nhằng phết. Tính ra pp của bác gọn hơn nhiều, phải tội chạy nhanh thì hơi chua.


tại con này kích thước khi lắp đặt bàn giao là 3200mmx 7600mmx z 250mm. hành trình làm việc lí tưởng 2700mmx 7000mmx 200mm. 
bàn giao tại địa điểm này nhé gamo 
làm theo đơn hàng của LBR công ty beerlaos

----------

Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

> ống này fi 80mm dài 1450mm. Trục x dài 3200mm hành trình làm việc hiệu quả theo x là 2700mm
> CHẾ ĐỘ CHẠY LASER LÀ AUTO FOCUS


--- Lần đầu em thấy máy laser kiểu này, thiệt là bá đạo ko đụng hàng  :Smile:

----------


## nnk

tụi tàu cũng có máy làm ống đứng kiểu này, mà nó chạy bàn xy chứ không chạy ống, còn con này chạy ống thì hơi ớn răng, với cái mỏ cắt plasma kia nó khè lửa kiểu đó thì sợ là đầu laser nhanh tổn thọ

máy tàu xài ống đứng đây


còn cái này là cơ cấu chạy xy của nó

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## duonghoang

--- Nói chung kiểu C-frame dễ bố trí hơn bác, còn  dạng trên ở trên là router thì nhìn nó hơi ớn ớn. Với lại cách này ko dùng guơng phản xạ hên hiệu suất cao hơn rồi.

----------


## IRF945

con máy trên em chớp hình khi đang ráp ráp thôi và hiệu chỉnh vuông góc của ống thôi. chứ bàn giao nó đủ áo che thân chỉ thò đúng 3 cái vòi ra thôi, đầu nào làm việc thì đầu đó thò xuống các đầu ko làm việc co vòi lên . trục x z khi hoàn thành nặng 7 tạ , y thì 5 tạ + trọng lượng quả đất tại cấy y xuống sàn luôn . x sắt 12 nhấn u cấy gân rồi lắp mặt bích, vai sắt 20 cắt hình 
con này cắt cnc ngọt ngào luôn.
cái khó nhất em đau đầu khi lên nó là làm mát hai điện cực. ống nhà máy thích kế là để nằm, em chổng đứng. hiện tại nó vẫn ngày ngày làm việc cho khách. 
HIỆN EM ĐANG GOM HÀNG LÊN CON IN VỪA CUỘN VỪA PHẲNG KHỔ LÀM VIỆC HIỆU QUẢ 3200X 5000MM
THÂN CHÀO AE!!!!

----------


## CBNN

> Chào các bạn!
> 
> Hiện mình đang có một máy cnc 1325, có cách nào tích hợp thêm laser để chuyên cắt mica không, bạn nào biết tư vấn giúp mình nhé!
> Cảm ơn các bạn!


HI ông bạn , hồi xưa ông cũng hỏi cách chế máy CNC , tui nói ông làm quảng cáo thì nên mua máy về xài , chế cháo mất thời gian mà ko hiệu quả . sau đó ông vẫn muốn chế cho rẻ nhưng cũng mua máy xài đấy thôi . 
 Giờ tui cũng khuyên ông nên mua máy laser về xài , mình cắt hàng mình , còn nhận gia công cho người khác được .  
ko phải chế ko được ,  nhưng ko hiệu quả đâu .
Cái thứ  nhất , muốn cắt mica ngành quảng cáo thì tối thiểu phải xài bóng 100w . Bóng rất mỏng manh , mà máy phay 1325 ông hay cắt gỗ ,... hệ thống rung giật , rất dễ bễ bóng . Còn mấy con diode mấy w thì chỉ dùng khắc bậy bạ chứ chẳng làm dc gì ! 
Cái thừ hai là ông phải rành về điện điều khiển của hệ ông đang xài , biết cách config tín hiệu, câu dây tín hiệu để  điều khiển laser mà không ảnh hưởng tới chức năng máy phay của ông .Mà máy phay của ông đang xài NCstudio v5 thì càng chua . 
Cái thứ ba là bàn cắt laser nó khác bàn máy phay , bỏ tấm mica lên mặt bàn phẳng sẽ ko cắt mica đứt đẹp đc . 
cái thứ Tư, làm đc cho máy chạy chung với nhau thì ông sẽ thấy hiệu suất cũng ko đạt như mong muốn .
vài điều chia sẻ với ông . 
Thân!

----------

duonghoang

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác chủ định độ com máy theo kiểu bê-đê như vậy em thấy bất ổn quá, không có chức năng nào hoàn chỉnh hết.




> HI ông bạn , hồi xưa ông cũng hỏi cách chế máy CNC , tui nói ông làm quảng cáo thì nên mua máy về xài , chế cháo mất thời gian mà ko hiệu quả . sau đó ông vẫn muốn chế cho rẻ nhưng cũng mua máy xài đấy thôi . 
>  Giờ tui cũng khuyên ông nên mua máy laser về xài , mình cắt hàng mình , còn nhận gia công cho người khác được .  
> ko phải chế ko được ,  nhưng ko hiệu quả đâu .
> Cái thứ  nhất , muốn cắt mica ngành quảng cáo thì tối thiểu phải xài bóng 100w . Bóng rất mỏng manh , mà máy phay 1325 ông hay cắt gỗ ,... hệ thống rung giật , rất dễ bễ bóng . Còn mấy con diode mấy w thì chỉ dùng khắc bậy bạ chứ chẳng làm dc gì ! 
> Cái thừ hai là ông phải rành về điện điều khiển của hệ ông đang xài , biết cách config tín hiệu, câu dây tín hiệu để  điều khiển laser mà không ảnh hưởng tới chức năng máy phay của ông .Mà máy phay của ông đang xài NCstudio v5 thì càng chua . 
> Cái thứ ba là bàn cắt laser nó khác bàn máy phay , bỏ tấm mica lên mặt bàn phẳng sẽ ko cắt mica đứt đẹp đc . 
> cái thứ Tư, làm đc cho máy chạy chung với nhau thì ông sẽ thấy hiệu suất cũng ko đạt như mong muốn .
> vài điều chia sẻ với ông . 
> Thân!


Ông này tư vấn hay và rất thực tế nè.

----------


## Gamo

> con máy trên em chớp hình khi đang ráp ráp thôi và hiệu chỉnh vuông góc của ống thôi. chứ bàn giao nó đủ áo che thân chỉ thò đúng 3 cái vòi ra thôi, đầu nào làm việc thì đầu đó thò xuống các đầu ko làm việc co vòi lên . trục x z khi hoàn thành nặng 7 tạ , y thì 5 tạ + trọng lượng quả đất tại cấy y xuống sàn luôn . x sắt 12 nhấn u cấy gân rồi lắp mặt bích, vai sắt 20 cắt hình 
> con này cắt cnc ngọt ngào luôn.
> cái khó nhất em đau đầu khi lên nó là làm mát hai điện cực. ống nhà máy thích kế là để nằm, em chổng đứng. hiện tại nó vẫn ngày ngày làm việc cho khách. 
> HIỆN EM ĐANG GOM HÀNG LÊN CON IN VỪA CUỘN VỪA PHẲNG KHỔ LÀM VIỆC HIỆU QUẢ 3200X 5000MM
> THÂN CHÀO AE!!!!


Bác IRF945 là bên Hiệp Phát mà phải hem?

----------


## IRF945

> Bác IRF945 là bên Hiệp Phát mà phải hem?


em chạy xe ôm trước cổng công ty ni nì :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  
http://www.thaisheetmetal.com/

----------

Gamo

----------


## chetaocnc

thiết kế cách này thì vẫn chạy được nhưng chỉ là để chữa cháy thôi chứ không hiệu quả mất an toàn vì đưa nguyên dàn ống và hệ thống tản nhiệt theo k thể chạy nhanh đựoc nhưng nói chung khách đặt cứ làm lụm lúa thôi :Wink:

----------


## Anh.Phan11

> thiết kế cách này thì vẫn chạy được nhưng chỉ là để chữa cháy thôi chứ không hiệu quả mất an toàn vì đưa nguyên dàn ống và hệ thống tản nhiệt theo k thể chạy nhanh đựoc nhưng nói chung khách đặt cứ làm lụm lúa thôi


Theo em thì cứ mua máy mới mà sài, nó mới chuẩn được.
Bên em chuyên cung cấp các loại máy CNC, cho đủ mọi ứng dụng, các bác muốn mua máy cho ứng dụng gì thì pm em nhé
Mr Phan Anh  0932609798,   anh.phan11@gmail.com
công ty Vạn Sự Lợi,  vansuloi.com

----------


## Mạch Việt

bác nào chế tạo máy cnc mà tích hợp thêm laser để cắt, khắc thì có thể dùng phần mềm free bên em nhé  :Smile: 
Phần mềm chạy dưới dạng plugin của phần mềm Mach3.

----------

Gamo, haignition

----------

